# Photos of your boat under repair



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

My boat has been in refit for so long, I thought it might be nice to see other boats under construction.


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

Recutting my main to go loose footed.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

JohnBPrice said:


> Recutting my main to go loose footed.


I don't know much about sailmaking at all, but all of our loose footed mains still had a foot curve to them that hung to the boom and a bit over the side. Probably not quite as much as your old foot, but they weren't straight across horizontal. I think this is for both creating an endplate, and for providing curve for shaping the sail with the outhaul.

Mark

Edit: Oh wait, looking closer I see an old bolt rope and some cut cloth. Is this the new foot after already cutting? If so, I was fooled by the straight string and thought you were cutting along there.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

JohnBPrice said:


> Recutting my main to go loose footed.
> View attachment 142430





JohnBPrice said:


> Recutting my main to go loose footed.
> View attachment 142430


I am quite impressed you are doing this yourself. What sewing machine are you using? What fabric is it? I asked for a SailRite sewing machine for my last birthday, wedding anniversary AND again for Christmas. Still don’t have one.


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

Be careful what you ask for. About the only photos I have are of repair. New port lights and interior trim rings.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

hpeer said:


> Be careful what you ask for. About the only photos I have are of repair. New port lights and interior trim rings.
> 
> View attachment 142433
> 
> ...


Beautiful job! Another one I would never dream of doing.


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

hpeer said:


> New port lights and interior trim rings.


Very nice. You laid up the trim yourself? What did you use for the mold?


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

colemj said:


> Is this the new foot after already cutting?


Two years ago while pricing new sails to replace my old, baggy, blown out, but still sturdy sails, I realized I had nothing to lose by trying my hand at recutting them. I did my jib last year (resewing by hand) which worked great. It was flatter and I could point several degrees higher without losing speed. So, on to the main.
Last summer with the sail up, I marked where I thought I should remove the foot shelf, this is the blue tape. In the photo, the bolt rope is removed, and the line is where I was planning on cutting. I debated between leaving a bit of "roach" for the extra sail area end plate, leaving it "concave" to avoid flutter and the need for a foot tension line such as other loose footed sails have, or making it straight. I ended up leaving a slight bit of roach but no foot line. I can't try it until spring.
Having done it, is not so scary. If I screwed it up, buy some cloth and try again.
While I too coveted a SailRite machine for a long time, I just couldn't justify it for a few projects. I planned to resew by hand again, but I found a used Kenmore zig zag machine on Craigslist for $50. I had to replace the controller for another $25, but it worked grand on the dacron sails. I've also done sunbrella projects with it. A walking foot would be nice, but basting tape works almost as well.


----------



## mstern (May 26, 2002)

My previous boat (an Oday 23) had no line storage in the cockpit. The jib sheets would often make a tangled mess on the sole. I always wanted to add coaming storage boxes, but there was always another project higher on the list. One winter, West Marine had a sale on coaming boxes, and I bit the bullet, buying two. Good thing, as the product became unavailable a couple of months later.

In the spring, I cut a holes in the existing coamings (I had carefully measured before to make sure the new boxes would fit). I used a hand jig saw with blades made for cutting metal, rounded the corners, then sealed the new boxes in. The faded gel coat on the boat was quite a contrast to the bright white new boxes, but the storage capacity was a great addition. Sheets, winch handles and the like were neat and available.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)




----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I was tempted to say, ALL my boat photos ones where it is under repair. It's a constant...  

Here's some recent few. Up the mast doing some masthead maintenance, or replacing the old fridge, or during an emergency haulout to fix a cracked thruhull.


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

MikeOReilly said:


> I was tempted to say, ALL my boat photos ones where it is under repair. It's a constant...
> 
> Here's some recent few. Up the mast doing some masthead maintenance, or replacing the old fridge, or during an emergency haulout to fix a cracked thruhull.


Kinda like Mike... always doing projects... mostly minor like replacing a hatch, or a the toilet, or wiring the instrument panel. My teak cockpit and battery install were multi day projects and I don't have many pics of work in progress.









Groco head rebuild


----------



## hpeer (May 14, 2005)

JohnBPrice said:


> Very nice. You laid up the trim yourself? What did you use for the mold?


Plug not shown
1x12 cut in successive bigger holes screwed together. Then shaped to final fit.

Mold was fiberglass cloth.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

JohnBPrice said:


> Two years ago while pricing new sails to replace my old, baggy, blown out, but still sturdy sails, I realized I had nothing to lose by trying my hand at recutting them. I did my jib last year (resewing by hand) which worked great. It was flatter and I could point several degrees higher without losing speed. So, on to the main.
> Last summer with the sail up, I marked where I thought I should remove the foot shelf, this is the blue tape. In the photo, the bolt rope is removed, and the line is where I was planning on cutting. I debated between leaving a bit of "roach" for the extra sail area end plate, leaving it "concave" to avoid flutter and the need for a foot tension line such as other loose footed sails have, or making it straight. I ended up leaving a slight bit of roach but no foot line. I can't try it until spring.
> Having done it, is not so scary. If I screwed it up, buy some cloth and try again.
> While I too coveted a SailRite machine for a long time, I just couldn't justify it for a few projects. I planned to resew by hand again, but I found a used Kenmore zig zag machine on Craigslist for $50. I had to replace the controller for another $25, but it worked grand on the dacron sails. I've also done sunbrella projects with it. A walking foot would be nice, but basting tape works almost as well.


Thanks. Thinking about it more, I don't think it matters much for most of us. That part of our sail is buried in a stackpack anyway.

Mark


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

JohnBPrice said:


> Two years ago while pricing new sails to replace my old, baggy, blown out, but still sturdy sails, I realized I had nothing to lose by trying my hand at recutting them. I did my jib last year (resewing by hand) which worked great. It was flatter and I could point several degrees higher without losing speed. So, on to the main.
> Last summer with the sail up, I marked where I thought I should remove the foot shelf, this is the blue tape. In the photo, the bolt rope is removed, and the line is where I was planning on cutting. I debated between leaving a bit of "roach" for the extra sail area end plate, leaving it "concave" to avoid flutter and the need for a foot tension line such as other loose footed sails have, or making it straight. I ended up leaving a slight bit of roach but no foot line. I can't try it until spring.
> Having done it, is not so scary. If I screwed it up, buy some cloth and try again.
> While I too coveted a SailRite machine for a long time, I just couldn't justify it for a few projects. I planned to resew by hand again, but I found a used Kenmore zig zag machine on Craigslist for $50. I had to replace the controller for another $25, but it worked grand on the dacron sails. I've also done sunbrella projects with it. A walking foot would be nice, but basting tape works almost as well.


What model is the sewing machine? Does it have a model number? What year is it?


----------



## JohnBPrice (Aug 10, 2014)

LaPoodella said:


> What model is the sewing machine? Does it have a model number? What year is it?


Mine is a Kenmore 1760 of unknown year. Maybe 20 years old? There are several old home machines capable of doing zig zag.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

Some fun Interior work and cleaning from last year


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

Some exterior work, and butterfly hatch refinishing. Bottom paint, striking and painting bootstripe, and taping/painting cove stripe.


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)

@SV Siren Nice mirror!!!


----------



## ds34mail (Jul 6, 2017)

My winter job...


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

I'm not repairing it. 
I'm ripping it apart 🙄

Tomorrow we haul our and need the mast down. That means the wiring, the boom, sails, dodger, bimini... And marking everything so I know I've got 13 more halyards than I never knew I had! 

Woe is me!


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

that's a job!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

The job continues...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

I always hate using a crane for lift-out. Just looks wrong seeing a boat dangling from a little cable. Good luck.


----------



## Steve Bateman (Aug 10, 2016)

Re-skin the hull with 5 layers of epoxy in 2 days  and rebuilding the mast step !


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

old galley, new galley


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Old windows vs. 17 new custom made windows


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Old saloon, new saloon


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Old pilot house, new pilot house


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Old v-berth, new v-berth


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

boatpoker said:


> old galley, new galley


WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!! gorgeous!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of work. Lovely ... except I would have kept the old wheel.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

MikeOReilly said:


> Wow, that's a lot of work. Lovely ... except I would have kept the old wheel.


Too small a diameter for the the new hydraulic steering system (4.5 turns lock to lock with larger diameter) and too awkward to deal with the spokes one handed while leaning out the side of the pilot house while tryin to back a single into a slip ... The new back up camera has helped with that.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> Too small a diameter for the the new hydraulic steering system (4.5 turns lock to lock with larger diameter) and too awkward to deal with the spokes one handed while leaning out the side of the pilot house while tryin to back a single into a slip ... The new back up camera has helped with that.


Bah... sure it's _functionally_ better, but what about the aesthetics!

 

All looks awesome. You can come and work on my boat any time  .


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

MikeOReilly said:


> Bah... sure it's _functionally_ better, but what about the aesthetics!
> 
> 
> 
> All looks awesome. You can come and work on my boat any time  .


Sharon is the aesthetics. Nobody even sees the boat


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

boatpoker said:


> old galley, new galley


Impressive! you could never buy a boat that perfect!


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

Steve Bateman said:


> Re-skin the hull with 5 layers of epoxy in 2 days  and rebuilding the mast step !
> View attachment 142597
> View attachment 142598
> View attachment 142598
> ...


Good thing you are redoing the mast step. That looks like it really needed it.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

Before and After


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

cousineddy said:


> Before and After
> 
> View attachment 142652
> 
> ...


Wow! I thought our boat had issues. And yours came out great too. Mine has been In A very reputable yard for 2 years. That definitely deserved re-christening.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

cousineddy said:


> Before and After
> 
> View attachment 142652
> 
> ...


a J boat ?


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

I am removing the old pressurized alcohol stove and replacing it with an Origo 3000. Despite my best efforts I could not get the 40 year old thing to work well. We might miss the oven, but the Origo will handle our needs for now.

This is just the first of many projects designed along the lines of "dumbing down the boat." I want to keep systems as simple as possible to help keep costs down, both initial and ongoing.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)

J30

Exhaust pipe wasn’t sealed to the outer hull very well. Its glassed into the inner hull, just sealer on the outside. Water seeped in to the balsa core over the years. Rotted out that area. It spread into the hull about a foot as well. This issue was found in a survey.


----------



## Steve Bateman (Aug 10, 2016)

LaPoodella said:


> Good thing you are redoing the mast step. That looks like it really needed it.


Yep build defect from the bolts used to hold the foot. After 30 years the ply got saturated..


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

The top of the mast is fixed! It had delaminated during a nor’easter last fall when it was being wired and rigged. Then the mast maker had a nervous breakdown. Luckily a local shop could do the carbon fiber repair. Now the boat is almost ready to get back into the water after a three year odyssey of a complete overhaul and refit. I can’t get to it until late June. But I can’t wait. I am literally dreaming of it. So excited and so happy. There were so many delays due to where it broke down, intramarital miscommunications, Covid brain fog, Covid global supply issues, hedge fund trying to buy the marina… It all just added up to delays, delays, delays.


----------



## LaPoodella (Oct 5, 2018)

LaPoodella said:


> The top of the mast is fixed! It had delaminated during a nor’easter last fall when it was being wired and rigged. Then the mast maker had a nervous breakdown. Luckily a local shop could do the carbon fiber repair. Now the boat is almost ready to get back into the water after a three year odyssey of a complete overhaul and refit. I can’t get to it until late June. But I can’t wait. I am literally dreaming of it. So excited and so happy. There were so many delays due to where it broke down, intramarital miscommunications, Covid brain fog, Covid global supply issues, hedge fund trying to buy the marina… It all just added up to delays, delays, delays.
> 
> View attachment 143128
> 
> ...


Yes it does need paint. That is on the schedule.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Shouldn't the stainless parts be electrically isolated from the carbon?

Mark


----------



## SOVT (Feb 18, 2011)

Chasing the rot monster. Replaced deck beams and deck from stem to stern. First steps in a total refit.


----------

